# Pyramids - Are They Overrated?



## Nick Pendrell

As soon as anyone mentions the word 'Egypt', the first thing most people think of are the Pyramids.

Are they really all they're cracked up to be though?

In Latvia, where I am at the moment, I get very few English language TV programs and most of them are from the Discovery Channel whose entire output seems to comprise:

1. Sharks
2. Nazis
3. People buildings bikes or cars while screaming at each other
4. The Pyramids

I must admit that I am a bit sick of all of these topics by now, which has rather put me off the Pyramids. But it does seem a bit bad to live a few hours away from one of the Wonders of the World and not go and see them.

So what did you think about them those of you who saw them?


----------



## j4hurghada

Go and see for yourself, they are brilliant, the sould and light show at night is not to be missed, The cairo musium is very good too.

Then off to Luxor and the vally of the kings and queens fantastic.

The first time we went to Egypt was to Luxor and Cairo we fell in love with Egypt then, that was 4 years ago.


----------



## queenie40something

Hi - we were surprised at the sheer size of them. We never realised that they are that big. What surprised us was there was no protection for the Sphinx. There were tons of birds pecking away at it.

When you go to Egypt I think it would be a shame not to go and see the Pyramids. At least you can say you have been. We had been to Egypt loads of times before we went to Cairo last year. Everytime we went everyone kept asking if we had seen the Pyramids and it was getting a bit embarrasing saying no. My teenagers thought the museum was really interesting. In a nutshell would we go back to Caro - no - once was enough for us.


----------



## kim konnoris

I HAVE BEEN TO THE GIZZA PYRAMIDS, AND CAIRO MUSEUM FANTASTIC A MUST SEE!! 


Kim


----------



## MaidenScotland

I know this is an old post but thought it could do with a revive.
I was impressed by the pyramids but not the chaos around it but I believe this has been changed, not been out there in 18months. I believe hawkers are now banned and presume this means that cola bottles will not be laying around in their thousands.
Cairo museum... I was there over Eide and I don't rate it other than the mummy room and Tutankhamen room I would give it a miss, but all my visitors want to go so go I must.
Years ago my first visit to the museum was a cheap half day out but no longer it is quite expensive now and it makes me wonder where all the fees taken go.
What do you like/dislike about the museum?


----------



## khater

egyptian museum n cairo has the biggest collection ever of pharonic monuments,milions of people visit egyptian museums in london or louver although whats there cant be compared by means or volume to whats here.the museum is old and the show rooms cant handle all these items nor number of visitors but now another musuem is under construction near the pyramids *thats where the ramses 2 statue was transfered* and it will be abig tidy with enough space for every item,it will be areal musuem.then the old one will be renewed and just few items will be kept there.
some of my friends took 3 days to finish the museum.i took just one long day,its too much too see or understand


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Khater

Yes I agree there is to much to see but that is part of my gripe, nothing is set out properly nor is it catalogued and labelled properly
I remember Rasmes statue being moved about 3 years ago and sadly it is still lying down out in the desert.
Egypt has has wonderful and unbeatable heritage and should show it off to its best advantage but sadly it isn't.


----------



## khater

hopefully the new musuem will be like this,so far only one i found with good way of showing contents is emhoteb museum in sakara.its really a shame.the new museum near pyramids should be ready in 2011 unesco and japan are cooperating in design and structure


----------



## sinini

wounderfull .. pyramid and sphinx


----------



## Peter Mitry

*Giza Pyramids*



sinini said:


> wounderfull .. pyramid and sphinx


The Pyramids were great and a definite 'must visit' when going to Cairo. However, I have now been living in Hurghada for 18 months and have since flown into and out of Cairo many times - and I have NEVER seen the Pyramids from the air!! Has anyone else?

Also I do think that it is a shame that the Sphynx has been allowed to deteriorate so much and to place a Pizza Hut right across the street does destroy the mystique somewhat!!

What do others think? Could more be made of this amazing piece of Egyptian heritage?

Being in the real estate and construction business it is a mystery to me how the skills of the past have been lost in the present day!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I believe they are trying to restore the sphinx and or slow down it's deterioration.
The nose was destroyed by soldiers using it for target practice not Egyptian soldiers.
At the beginning of the 1900s the pyramids were going to be torn down and housing built on the site, bet they are glad they didn't do it!
It is the Colonel who sit's and overlooks the sphinx not Ronald and yes it seems strange, but then again we go to see the pyramids in cars and coaches.
To see the pyramids from the air you have to sit on the left handside of the plane, and hope there is not too much pollution that day.
As for the difference in todays construction to those of pharonic times I have a theory and my friend has another, my theory is that expats built it my friend swears it was aliens. Lol might be a bit of truth in both.
Nice to see you here.


----------



## bellej

Egypt has a history of flogging off its best real estate to foreigners - to wit the boom in foreign real estate agents on this website dealing in property in Hurghada, Sharm etc - why should opposite the Sphinx be any different?


----------



## MaidenScotland

It has only been in the last few years that foreigners could buy property in Egypt and this was to stop rich Arabs coming in and buying up everything.
I would presume they have allowed foreigners to buy now as the country is looking for hard currency.


----------



## khater

how could be expats or alines beuilding pryramids and temples,even if they r they were widly spread in all parts of egypt so they must have mixed with other people coming from meditrenean and arabia to forum current egyptians
i think every country and civilaization has its ups and downs,like in latin america they have even the biggest pyramid yet the civil wars and suberbs are extreamly poor and a big mess
just few yrs expats wre alowed to buy properties,for me i dont agree with that i think the government should use other ways like they do in dubai something like a 99 yrs contract of just using the house or appartment and the land should stay a public property
thye government now is selling many lands even by the sea,seeking more cash flow and to make rich retired northern europeans settle in egypt,personally i disgree withy the diea,land shouldnt be selled and many retired people just come for sun and to get away from taxes in their home countries nothing offensive guys 
government is broke and is making a big mess in my opinion


----------



## MaidenScotland

Khater........ you obviously don't understand the British humour the expat and aliens was tongue in cheek.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Khater I agree with you about the selling off of land, however if it was sold off and the money used for the benefit of the people then that would be a different story.
The red sea resorts are being built for tourist revenue and that should bring money in for years, people will always go on holiday
Egypt is a wealthy country it is just not distributed fairly.


----------



## khater

distribusted unfairly,alot of corruption and mismanagemnet,hope things wil develop one day


----------

